# 12th annual prfa family fishing rodeo



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

12th annual prfa family fishing rodeo
We are getting our sponsor book together for this years rodeo and are looking for people and businesses that wish to be a part of this community event. The money that we make on the rodeo helps to pay for our annual kid's fishing clinic in the spring. 
TO SEE A CONTRACT WITH PRICES GO TO THE GCFC FORUM..COULDN'T GET IT TO GO HERE.

you can pm or email @ [email protected] me if you are interested. I have extra copies of last years books if you would like to see one or show a business what it looks like. 
We need to have any sponsors in by the last week of july to get them in the book.
We are also going to have raffle tickets available soon for some great cash and prizes to be drawn at the awards ceremony which i will inform you of when we get them.also anyone that wish to donate items to be raffled off can contact me here or by email.
Thanks for your support cliff pack prfa rodeo chairman


----------

